# What is this stuff??



## sentinal77 (Jan 2, 2011)

This is a listing I found on the local C-list. Can you help me identify what some of this stuff is?? They are asking $100.. They say they have models from Mar, K line, Marx, Durham and Lionel.

Thanks!




































































































Any idea would be helpful, Thanks!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Most is Marx. Most engines are Marx. The old tin Lionel are common and in bad shape. Some Lionel Cars. You will be an expert from fixing Marx with that lot.
A 100 would get you a good steamer. For parts it may be worth it but you don't need parts. Not even a good transformer, I vote pass.

The last picture would add to your collection the thirdpicture is newer Lionel, no value.
First is old Marx second is Marx engines.
5,6,7, is Marx 8 is old Lionel prewar.
There is one scout motor and the 8902 I think is DC. Not one good 50's or 60's steamer in Lionel.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

T-Man said:


> Most is Marx. Most engines are Marx. The old tin Lionel are common and in bad shape. Some Lionel Cars. You will be an expert from fixing Marx with that lot.
> A 100 would get you a good steamer. For parts it may be worth it but you don't need parts. Not even a good transformer, I vote pass.



I vote.....offer them $50.

whats the red engine T Marx? with the what looks like cast nose.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Not sure Ed, It could be. I still have nightmares from the last time I worked on Marx. If I do it again I will use a contact cleaner spray on those reverse units.


----------



## SkyArcher (Oct 20, 2010)

I would not pass on it. There are 17 - 18 tinplate cars in that collection that even if they were only worth $10 each, you'd still be getting a good deal. I can't tell if there is any decent restorable engines in there anywere, tho.

I'd pass on most of the plastic stuff.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

In one photo, 3 of the 4 Lionel tinplate cabooses and 2 tankers don't look all that bad to me. All rather common items, but these look in decent shape. I'd estimate $25 to $30 for that grouping to someone who really wanted those specific cars.

As far as value or recommendation on the full lot, I'd suggest that this is a very mixed bag. Prewar tinplate, Lionel mixed with Marx, several later-era "junk" items. I'm not sure that the lot as a whole would fit anyone's specific collection-passion list.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## jbsmith966 (Jun 19, 2010)

Haggle them down.
Start with "Give ME $25 and I will take this stuff off of your hands."

The Locos look like they are dire need of being overhauled & refurbished.
This alone drives down the price, your cost of overhauling & refurbishing them if that is your intent. 

Ever see "Pawn Stars" or "American Pickers"?

The track is scrap metal & looks like there is much corrosion.

The Rolling stock,,the plastic ones are a dime a dozen and some appear to have missing parts. 
The metal ones might be worth something,,how much i know not,,try looking for like items on ebay to get an idea.

To be honest I would pass,,,,maybe $50 tops for the lot if at all.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

It's a Red Mercury Engine starting at 39 on e bay with no takers.
It's a Marx deal, That and the Vanderbilt are nice engines for Marx. The bigger steamers need help.

What interests you in the box? The track is salvageable.


----------

